# Sky Insurance



## andysum (Jan 30, 2010)

Just had a stunning quote on the GTR beat everyone hands down.Last year Swinton were the best at £670 but this year wanted £750????? Sky have just come back with £590 I'm well pleased. 

R33 gtr vspec
8k value
7500 miles i'll be lucky given the cost of super unleaded
1 years ncb on the skyline
6 years on my van which they took into account
Kept on my drive
45 years old

I would recommend there service


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

i used them on my last car, they beat everyone by miles.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for this post . just rang and saved over 100.00 over existing insurer, 30.00 on windscreen and 350 on the excess..

Thanks skyinsurance !

Beaker


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

Never heard of Sky before I saw this thread, called them and they just beat all my other quotes! :clap: 

Insurance sorted, picking up car tomorrow


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Sky wont insure me due to a high claims post code!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

And Sky will not beat quotes on "heavily" modified cars, or high'ish values, and the last time I tried them there was some serious questions over replacing modified parts on a like for like basis, they would only do standard parts. You could hear the sharp intake of breath when I listed my mods .....

Your £8000 value seems a bit low, I take it your GTR has no mods and is bog standard ?


----------



## jamesf (Feb 10, 2009)

has anyone claimed from them to see how well they pay out??


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

g-from-lancs said:


> Sky wont insure me due to a high claims post code!


same here and wont cover 600bhp and above..:nervous:


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

g-from-lancs said:


> Sky wont insure me due to a high claims post code!


tried 4 companies & 3 came back with similar quotes but sky came back with no quote due to postcode...not impressed


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm with Sky and I've got an east London postcode which greenlight wouldn't insure.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will give them a try as my A plan quote is now gone up from last year


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A plan still cheaper by £60


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

TREG said:


> A plan still cheaper by £60



:thumbsup:


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Im with sky insurance and they beat flux by £200


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Flux were over £100 dearer than A plan.
I gave up after trying those 2!


----------



## LTM (Jan 22, 2006)

was with sky for a few years (really rated them) till this years renewal came in 50% over the previous year without any changes to the policy. phoned A-plan which were also more than my last years premium but no where near as much as sky's hike. both gave me the yearly sob story of how people keep crashing and it's pushing prices up, yatta yatta, but for me the biggest pi$$ take was Sky's refusal to drop their price, until I gave them the A-plan quote that is, after which they were only too happy to try and beat it. on principle and the fact the car appears on the document correctly (which sky couldn't do with there system apparently) I went with A-plan. just hope i don't get a repeat next year.


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

can u drive any other vehicle with a plan insurance


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

ashdog187 said:


> can u drive any other vehicle with a plan insurance


Yes you can as long as you are over 25 and not linked to the motor trade i.e motor mechanic or car salesman.( Always check your certificate of motor insurance to see if the driving other cars extension is included. If its not on the certificate then please give me a call).

I will point out that the extension is driving other cars and not other vehicles.

If you drive a van, motorhome or anything that is not on the log book as a car then you will not be covered.

On LTM's comment I really appreciate you insuring with us this year and come the renewal next year we will do whatever we can to retain your buisness.:thumbsup:

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234


----------



## Andy_H_GTR (Aug 16, 2007)

just got insurance with sky seemed o k to me they were 340 pounds cheeper than my renewal quote 560 is alot better than 899. getting fed up of it allways going up every year ,i think if you dont claim it should stay the same


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My renewal came through nearly £70 more than last year. Im gonna ring around a few places tomorrow


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

I was really impressed with Sky last year when I switched over to them, they saved me a few hundred pounds off my best quote! Hopefully they can keep me at a similar cost when I renew in a few months!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They've just sorted me out a stonking price. Well happy

Mook


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Just insured my new R34 with sky for £842  About £300 less than my supercharged 350Z was with them


----------

